# Advise on leg of lamb



## sacedbysapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Will be smoking a 6lb boneless leg of lamb sunday like to get some ideas for a simple rub cooking temp and time frame for cooking will use oak as fuel and hickory for flavoron a hornz offset.Thanks.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Mar 27, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks like there is some good information in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127426/boneless-leg-o-lamb

Good luck!


----------



## teebob2000 (Mar 29, 2013)

sacedbysapp said:


> Will be smoking a 6lb boneless leg of lamb sunday like to get some ideas for a simple rub cooking temp and time frame for cooking will use oak as fuel and hickory for flavoron a hornz offset.Thanks.


See my thread here, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138706/leg-of-lamb-indian-style


----------

